# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  Active Subwoofer Blaupunkt

## d.r soutras

Ένα φιλαράκι μου έχει το εν λόγω γούφερ και του καήκανε οι αντιστάσεις όπως φαίνεται στη φοτο.
Έχει κανείς καμια ιδέα ήντα να κάνουμε;
Οι αντιστάσεις γίνανε κάρβουνο, service manual δεν βρίσκουμε, στην αντιπροσωπεία και στο σέρβις ειναι άχρηστοι απλά παίρνουν το παλιό κ σου φέρνουν καινούργιο άν εχεις φυσικά εγγύηση, εμείς δεν έχουμε.
Να πώ την προφητεία μου, λογικά ειναι κεραμικές (αυτές με το μπορντό χρώμα) στα 2Watt και τιμή 0.χχχ Ωhm.
Αν βάλουμε άλλης τιμής αντίστασεις πειράζει πολύ; Δηλαδή άμα φόραγε 0,1Ω κ εμεις βάλουμε 0,5Ω θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα;
Αν έχει κάποιος το ίδιο μοντέλο ας ανοίξει να μας πεί τι αντιστάσεις έχει.

----------


## Danza

Κόψε τις αντιστάσεις προσεκτικά να μην διαλυθούν με ενα κοφτάκι με λεπτή μύτη και μέτρα τες. μπορεί να καρβούνιασαν αλλά να το νήμα εσωτερικά να έχει ακόμα φορτίο.. πιστεύω οτι για να είναι κοντα στην ασφάλεια θα έχουν είναι μικρές σε φορτίο

----------


## hlektrologos000

πολυ μαυριλα ρε φιλε....δυσκολο να αλαξεις μονο τις αντιστασεις και να ξαναδουλεψει αυτο το πραμα.
ας ελπισουμε οτι θα εισαι τυχερος.

που συνδεοντε μεσα στο κυκλωμα αυτες οι αντιστασεις?

----------


## d.r soutras

> πολυ μαυριλα ρε φιλε....δυσκολο να αλαξεις μονο τις αντιστασεις και να ξαναδουλεψει αυτο το πραμα.
> ας ελπισουμε οτι θα εισαι τυχερος.
> 
> που συνδεοντε μεσα στο κυκλωμα αυτες οι αντιστασεις?


Εδώ συνδέεται.

----------


## Danza

Aντιστάσεις προστασίας ειναι κατα την γνώμη μου.. θα τράβηξε πολυ ρευμα ο ενισχυτής (ειχατε βάλει μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια????) και τις ζεμάτισε   :Shocked:  το στάδιο εξόδου ειναι εντάξει?? φοβάμαι κατι περεταίρω θα έχει καει..

----------


## d.r soutras

Δεν έχουμε πειράξει τίποτα στο γούφερ, ούτε ασφάλειες ούτε κάτι άλλο, η βαθμίδα εξόδου όπως βλέπεται κ εσείς φαίνεται εντάξει.
Ξέχασα να σας πώ ότι δίπλα απο τις αντιστάσεις είναι το φισάκι high level input για να συνδέσεις τα ηχεία παράλληλα με την πηγή.
Εμείς τώρα θέλουμε να συνδέσουμε απλά τα ηχεία, δηλαδή τα ηχεία θα συνδεθούν στην πηγή κ το μπάσο χωριστά (χωρίς high level inpyt που το είχαμε πρίν).
Αν τις βγάλουμε τις αντιστάσεις λέτε να παίξει;
Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός.

----------


## Danza

ναι αν βάλεις τα ηχεία στην πηγη και το γουφερ στα preout της πηγης φυσικά και θα δουλέψει.. πριν απο όλα αυτά όμως πρέπει να βρούμε για ποιον λόγο υπάρχουν οι "καρβουνιασμένες" αντιστάσεις   :Confused:

----------


## d.r soutras

> ναι αν βάλεις τα ηχεία στην πηγη και το γουφερ στα preout της πηγης φυσικά και θα δουλέψει.. πριν απο όλα αυτά όμως πρέπει να βρούμε για ποιον λόγο υπάρχουν οι "καρβουνιασμένες" αντιστάσεις


Σωστή η σκέψη σου Danza, πάντα πρέπει να βρίσκουμε το αίτιο που προκάλεσε την ζημιά αλλά ήντα να κάνουμε που όλα στην άλλη πλακέτα φαίνονται 'ρόδινα';

----------


## Danza

Λοιπόν.. βρακυκύκλωσε τις αντιστάσεις με λεπτο σύρμα ή καλωδιάκι και τροφοδοτησε τον ενισχυτη με ενα πακ να παρέχει το ΠΟΛΥ 1Α - 1,5Α (12vDC) και δες αν θα δουλέψει.. αν δουλέψει τοτε ειναι 0,5Ω ή 0,1Ω όπως είχες πεί... ειναι μπακαλίστικο αλλα καμια φορά πιάνει...

----------


## d.r soutras

Τις έβγαλε εντελώς τις αντιστάσεις κ πάλι πράμα δεν έγινε, θα του πώ να δοκιμάσει με τζαμπέρωμα με σύρμα απο αντιστάσεις όπως είπες.

----------


## Danza

*Τροφοδοσία απο ένα ΠΑΚ με 1 ή 1,5Α ρευμα το πολυ*

----------

